# Bus Routes



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is a bus that goes from Porto Airport to Castanheira de Pera, or to somewhere close by - Coimbra even? 

I may have friends flying in and would be easier if I could collect them from somewhere closer than Porto!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Bus goes from Porto centre to coimbra.
Http://www.rede-expressos.pt/
There will be a bus also from airport to bus station


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Bus goes from Porto centre to coimbra.
> Http://www.rede-expressos.pt/
> There will be a bus also from airport to bus station


Thank you!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

They can also take the train to Pombal.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have the details but am fairly sure there's a bus service from Porto airport that stops in both CdP & FdV.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> I don't have the details but am fairly sure there's a bus service from Porto airport that stops in both CdP & FdV.


Wow, that sounds spot on! I'll see if I dig up any info. Thanks! 

As far as I can tell the bus to those two towns is from Lisbon airport. Best option seems to be train to Coimbra.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Mattskii said:


> Wow, that sounds spot on! I'll see if I dig up any info. Thanks!
> 
> As far as I can tell the bus to those two towns is from Lisbon airport. Best option seems to be train to Coimbra.


No no - you were right!

Rede Expressos Go from Porto to FdV, but you have to get a taxi from the airport to the bus terminal. 



Cheers


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

It would be far cheaper for them to take the metro from the airport to Campanha and a taxi from outside the station.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Matt. There is a new shuttle service operating between the airport and the coach station in Porto where your friends can catch a Rede Expressos to Coimbra. Twice a day there is a connection to FdV.

The shuttle costs €2.50 each way and you will find the timetable here:

Transdev - Aeroporto Porto


----------

